# Unsolicited Duck Pic



## Zardnaar (Apr 14, 2020)

If you clicked on this you have a dirty mind.






 Sorry day 20 lockdown. Found these last year, momma duck let me get fairly close she just kept an eye on me.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 15, 2020)

I was hoping this was the sequel to Untitled Goose Game.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 15, 2020)

Funny, that. Last week I had a visitor on the front step of my suburban home.


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 15, 2020)

Ryujin said:


> Funny, that. Last week I had a visitor on the front step of my suburban home.View attachment 121090




 Damn I found my gems near a local lagoon.


----------



## Istbor (Apr 29, 2020)

No dirty mind here. I just like Ducks. This was exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## Worrgrendel (Apr 29, 2020)

Soooooooo... If you had kidnapped them would that be an abducktion?


----------



## Umbran (Apr 29, 2020)

Ducks practice social distancing and follow PPE guidelines.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2020)

No pix, but a pair of stories:

1) There’s a local Turkish place located in a strip mall on the shores of a canal.  There are ducks in the canal, and peopla have been known to feed them pita scraps,  Apparently, some of the ducks REALLY like pita, because I was sitting in there one day right at the end of lunch service, and there’s tapping on the glass front door.  It is a duck.  It taps again, looking through the door, scanning the interior.  One of the owners goes out with a small ramekin of shredded pita and tosses the content to the duck, who eats it and then waddles off.  As the owner heads back to the kitchen, she looks at me watching the whole things just says, “Like clockwork!”

2) Same place, different day, as I’m walking out, I see an asian granny with her little granddaughter on the sidewalk.  They are feeding the ducks from little ziplock sandwich bags.  Grandmother is tossing the food TO the ducks.  The granddaughter, though, is throwing handfuls AT the ducks like fastballs, pelting them with the food.  Whatever it was, it wasn’t very heavy, because they flinched but did not flee.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 29, 2020)

Umbran said:


> Ducks practice social distancing and follow PPE guidelines.
> 
> View attachment 121510




 Smarter than some humans.


----------



## Khelon Testudo (May 5, 2020)

Clearly the OP isn't a New Zealander.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Zardnaar (May 5, 2020)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>




 That made the rounds here. Post lockdown, na it's the rush for KFC. 

First week lvl 3 lockdown take away sales 500% over normal. May have sampled a burger joint.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 11, 2020)

Old lady in electric wheelchair chases duck in circles in street, as seen through the eyes of a robot car:




Video:


			https://cdn.theguardian.tv/mainwebsite/2017/03/17/170317waymo_desk.mp4


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (May 26, 2020)

(I didn't click on this because of a dirty mind, but because of the fact I knew it would contain poultry and would be deleted if it was porn.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 14, 2020)

This is quackers...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Zardnaar (Jun 22, 2020)

Awwww


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Umbran (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh, wait.  This is an unsolicited dik-dik pic.  Sorry about the tangent.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 6, 2020)

Nvrmind.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Khelon Testudo (Jul 10, 2020)

Oddly enough, that looks like a very happy cat!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 27, 2020)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>




 That is a damn fine duck.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 27, 2020)

And he knows it, too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 30, 2020)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>




 I think that's the same duck as the patting one?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 30, 2020)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 19, 2020)

Not mine:


----------



## Khelon Testudo (Aug 20, 2020)

At first I thought the dog was just messing with the ducklings. But no, he was guiding them to the best spot for ducklings! ❤


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh, mallard!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 29, 2020)

Producktive day. 









						'Only in NZ': Kiwi emergency services team up to rescue ducklings stuck down a drain
					

Police and firefighters quacked a case involving some ducklings stranded in a drain.




					i.stuff.co.nz
				




 Police+emergency services rescue ducklings+mum.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Bagpuss (Sep 1, 2020)

Disappointed this isn't about Runequest.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 13, 2020)

Ducks block motorway. 









						Ducklings cause hour-long traffic jam on motorway, motorists unsuccessfully attempt to shoo birds on
					

Drivers got out of their cars on the 100kmh road and attempted to shoo the ducks away, before animal control was called in.




					i.stuff.co.nz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 15, 2020)

Ducks being released to eat bugs in a rice field.


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 15, 2020)

Release the Quackin


----------



## Umbran (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 15, 2020)

This Kea self identifies as a duck. Don't judge.  I just like the photo 





 World's only alpine parrot. Very smart bird.


----------



## pukunui (Sep 16, 2020)

A mother duck with her ducklings in the creek behind my house:


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 16, 2020)

Pool


pukunui said:


> A mother duck with her ducklings in the creek behind my house:
> 
> View attachment 126260




Auckland?
Might go to lagoon again soon, see if any mother ducks are around.

Get some duck food.


----------



## pukunui (Sep 16, 2020)

Yep! We get lots of ducks and ducklings in our creek. Pūkekos too. There are four chicks at the moment. One has a limp.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 16, 2020)

pukunui said:


> Yep! We get lots of ducks and ducklings in our creek. Pūkekos too. There are four chicks at the moment. One has a limp.




 Been seeing a lot of Kereru outside the window. Cat gets excited. 

 Plum tree has blossoms on it and the birds love them.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 16, 2020)

pukunui said:


> Yep! We get lots of ducks and ducklings in our creek. Pūkekos too. There are four chicks at the moment. One has a limp.




 Does mamma duck get help from her favorite human?


----------



## pukunui (Sep 17, 2020)

Zardnaar said:


> Does mamma duck get help from her favorite human?



Not really. We mostly try to leave them be. Don't want to scare them. Sometimes the girls will chase away an annoying pūkeko, though.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 17, 2020)

pukunui said:


> Not really. We mostly try to leave them be. Don't want to scare them. Sometimes the girls will chase away an annoying pūkeko, though.




We've really only got the water of leith in Dunedin and the Botanic Gardens both of which attract ducks. Free food at the gardens to feed them in little packets.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 1, 2020)

Went on the great duck quest today. Nice spring day so went and had a look at one of our local gardens in town. 

 They've partly restored native bush and a remnant of precolonial NZ. 






 No ducks. Kept looking. 

 Found a tree.





 Not a duck though keep walking. 

 Into the Botanic garden area. 





 Getting closer. Water, seagulls.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 1, 2020)

Found one. This duck didn't care. Let me get right up beside him. 





 Cafe and information centre nearby. Lots of people about, kids on the playground equipment etc. Duck pond. 









 Information centre had free packets of grain to feed them. Pigeons also saying hi. Everyone else had the same idea and they weren't that interested in eating probably full up.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 1, 2020)

Walking back probably a mile walk each way perhaps. 





 More water.





 And finally in the way out behind a tree near the street. 





 These ducks didn't care either let me get right up close.

 Walking off breakfast.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 3, 2020)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>




 My cat on a cold crappy day. Yeah nah back inside.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 6, 2020)

Hand fed fries in town. 

Ducks don't seem to care about humans. 









						Paradise ducks no strangers in unusual habitat
					

A pair of paradise ducks found an unusual new heaven by calmly strolling through central Dunedin yesterday.




					www.odt.co.nz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 19, 2020)

So so jelly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 6, 2020)

Not my dog...or duck:


----------



## Bohandas (Dec 20, 2020)

Zardnaar said:


> If you clicked on this you have a dirty mind.




Well also, if you know anything about ducks, you'll know the two kind of go together.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Mistwell (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Weiley31 (Jan 17, 2021)

MarkB said:


> I was hoping this was the sequel to Untitled Goose Game.



No that would be the Indie Game Mighty Goose.

_Okay it's not really, but my head cannon INSiSTS that it is._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Zardnaar (Jan 31, 2021)

My harbor had Orca few days ago. The Aussies get a surfing duck though. His name is Duck!!!


----------



## trappedslider (Jan 31, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> My harbor had Orca few days ago. The Aussies get a surfing duck though. His name is Duck!!!



it says 404 lol


----------



## Zardnaar (Jan 31, 2021)

trappedslider said:


> it says 404 lol




 Doh....

 Tried fixing it and can't. 

 It's on the BBC site sigh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Ryujin (Apr 24, 2021)

I give you the majestic Canadian Neighbourhood Velociraptor.


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 25, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> I give you the majestic Canadian Neighbourhood Velociraptor.View attachment 136028




 I'll raise you a Kea. One of the smartest birds in the world. 









 They put the food in container and they have to "work" for it.

 In the wild they are not afraid of humans and gone to investigate/play/scrounge food. 

 They've figured out how to use cat flaps, open fridge and raid the butter/margarine/peanut butter.

 Your car has all sorts of rubber fittings to destroy. Wipers, window sealing etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 25, 2021)

From the first I heard of them, I thought they were probably the inspiration for Kenku.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2021)

Peas were apparently an option.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 15, 2021)

Question: that last mp4 isn’t animating for me for some reason unless I actually go to Imgur.  Is it working for everyone else?


----------



## Zardnaar (May 15, 2021)

Static photo, got an awww.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 15, 2021)

Click on it, and it’s not “awww”, it’s a punt.  (Nothing graphic; slapstick.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 15, 2021)

Trying again:


----------



## trappedslider (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Ryujin (Jul 12, 2021)

Pity it isn't Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gradine (Jul 12, 2021)

Oh look, how cute! It must be such a wonderful duck and in no way secretly horrible!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Ulfgeir (Aug 6, 2021)

4 ducks that walked right up to me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 25, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


>




 So so cute.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 10, 2021)

Awww cute.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 10, 2021)

Going with the "sleepy duck" theme:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 10, 2021)

OTOH…


(And yes, the duck IS wearing footgear.)


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 12, 2021)

Tough duck.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2021)

_DUCK FREE CLIMBING!_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Zardnaar (Dec 17, 2021)

Went back to the beach/lagoon area I posted back on the OP. 



 Busy 1 person plus dog. 

 Got caught out in the rain and various water fowl were sheltering in the lagoon. 





 Got wet walking in the rain so cut the trip short. Reasonably fowl mood.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Zardnaar (Dec 25, 2021)

Post Christmas Breakfast. Went for a walk at the lagoon. 


 Thought I would get told to duck off. 



 Some were curious and came over to say hello. Strong wind could see waves on the lagoon. 





 Younger ducks went out though. They didn't care. 



 Duck free beach.


----------



## Zardnaar (Dec 28, 2021)

Went for a 2.5 hour walk today. Christmas calories to burn off. 



 They came right up to me. They swarm. 

 Not as friendly as the pigeons though. 


 Looking down on the area.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jan 2, 2022)

Quack. 





 World's smallest duck pond.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Zardnaar (Jan 20, 2022)

Went for a walk with a central Otago apricot and Snickers w/peanut gelato. 

 This girl didn't care. She came right up to me think she wanted a lick.


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 27, 2022)

Another visitor to my suburban yard. He's here to curb the squirrel population.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 7, 2022)

Not a duck but we got a coffee very close to the duck pond on Sunday. 

 Had a visitor inside 


 Cafe in NZ. People fed the birds and they're not shy. Heap of fat ducks and pigeons. Don't think they had a vaccine pass no mask.



 Walked down here to get the coffee with birdsong as company.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Mar 7, 2022)

Before my puter crashed last year, I had tons of duck pics...
I just recently found most of the old memory cards for my camera, so now all my pics are completely disorganized again, but here's a duck shot or two for ya...
Most of my duck pics are basically just snapshots - my really good pics are mainly other stuff like ospreys, egrets and other larger shore birds.

There's a local shopping plaza/tourist thing in Mystic, CT called Mystic Village - it's designed in the set-up of an old-tyme New England village, but all the buildings are small shops instead of houses. There's a small "town green" area in the middle that has a pump-handle water fountain, a small water wheel and a duck pond.
The ducks are free to roam the whole area, so it's not unusual to see them wandering around anywhere in the entire place - I once saw one follow its nose into the general store and waddle around for a bit checking out the freshly-roasted nuts and homemade fudge.











 If you ever happen to be in Mystic, CT, you should definitely check out Mystic Village - in addition to a fine silversmith (that also sells scrimshaw) and a vintage record/clothing shop, there's a store that sells Scandinavian merch (including various foods), the Irish merch shop where I buy my hats, an Asian imports store, an arthouse movie theatre, a candy store, a chocolate shop that sells fresh-made chocolate-covered frozen bananas, an ice cream shop, a bake shop, and several general store/tourist trinket places that collectively do fried dough, fried mozzarella, funnel cakes, fresh popcorn and several varieties of fresh roasted nuts, and a snack bar that does "real" food like burgers and fried clams.

It's one of those places where you can literally spend more than half a day walking around and eating stuff. It is definitely dangerous to your wallet's health as well as your own, lol.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (Mar 7, 2022)

I came here for ducks and was not disappointed


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 7, 2022)

This Effin’ GM said:


> I came here for ducks and was not disappointed




 Started it during lockdown as a joke. That was almost two years ago now.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 7, 2022)

This is not a duck.  And neither is the goose.




(Also, I'm fairly certain this is fake.  Those shadows look awfully suspicious.)


----------



## Mad_Jack (Mar 7, 2022)

It's fake - you can see there's nothing applying downward pressure to the feathers. Visually, the cat appears to be floating about half an inch or more above the surface of the feathers.
Also, look at where the cat is placed - at least 60-70% its body mass is located to one side of the midline of the bird. Which means that the physics of the cat's pose and the shape of the bird's back don't work. The bird's back is curved, so unless the cat is dead center on the midline of it, it would need to lean heavily toward the opposite side to counterbalance itself, assuming it wouldn't just fall completely off.


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 14, 2022)

Quack.


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 19, 2022)

Found an interesting walking track today going to a park. 

 Had the two large birds fly in right in front of us. They enthusiastically started washing themselves in front of us. 



 Then they flew up on top of the boulder trap for a dry off. 



 Turns out they're paradise ducks. NZ native only found here. They were quite large.

Paradise duck / pūtakitaki / pūtangitangi


----------



## Aeson (Mar 20, 2022)

Not ducks but I hope it counts. Zoom in for babies. They blend in with the background. I took this nearly a year ago. They were crossing the street. By the time I got close enough they were off the street.


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 24, 2022)

This is a fantail a native to NZ. They evolved with no humans and aren't very scared of you. 

 On a bushwalk or forested park they flit around you sometimes if your passing disturbs the insects. Free food for them.

 This one was checking out my father in law. On Monday at the park one landed about a metre away in a tree and checked me out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 25, 2022)

Just saw this…


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 25, 2022)

Cute.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 25, 2022)

They need to hire that duck. It moves faster than the waitstaff.


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 10, 2022)

Paradise Ducks NZ natives. Reasonably close larger than other ducks


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 10, 2022)

Aeson said:


> They need to hire that duck. It moves faster than the waitstaff.



I don’t know if he would be any good at serving the food or bussing the tables, but he could definitely bring the table the bill.


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 10, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don’t know if he would be any good at serving the food or bussing the tables, but he could definitely bring the table the bill.




 Groan back in your corner good sir!!!.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 10, 2022)

Zardnaar said:


> Groan back in your corner good sir!!!.


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 10, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> View attachment 155103




 Duck off.


----------



## nedjer (Apr 12, 2022)

Neolithic ducks didn't just hang around in ponds all day.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 28, 2022)




----------



## nedjer (May 28, 2022)

Thousands of years ago, the first wheels on the earliest chariot and the ancestors . . . may simply have wanted to have a laugh at future archaeologists.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 28, 2022)

nedjer said:


> Thousands of years ago, the first wheels on the earliest chariot and the ancestors . . . may simply have wanted to have a laugh at future archaeologists.
> 
> View attachment 249471




Well could be a swan.


----------



## Zardnaar (Sep 18, 2022)

Nice spring day exercise time. 




 Paradise Ducks NZ natives. In studentville. 


 Shy ones spot the duck. 


 Water of Leith. Students surf it when it floods.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Oct 2, 2022)

No, they're not ducks....

 But I did happen to stumble across them earlier today, and they're all pics that I took...


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 2, 2022)

Mad_Jack said:


> No, it's not a duck....
> 
> But I did happen to stumble across it earlier today, and it's a pic that I took...
> 
> View attachment 262962




 I'm the OP. Close enough


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 2, 2022)

Nine of these guys will make for a VERY noisy back yard.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 2, 2022)

And I didn't even know that there was a species of woodpecker that exclusively fed on the ground, rather than in trees. I'd never seen one of these before, but there were 5 in my back yard for a couple of days.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 16, 2022)

Duck running the marathon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 20, 2022)




----------

